# Sometimes I want to give up...



## Yummy2011 (Jun 1, 2011)

I've posted here before. Long story short, husband left me when I found out I was pregnant, got girlfriend, lead me on, finally crushed my spirit.

As far as me giving up, I mean the two children we share. I want him out of my life so completely, I think I'm willing to let my daughters live with him and take my oldest daughter from a previous relationship with me and never look back. I know I am depressed, I know I need to heal. Even sharing kids with him is hard. I'm ready to leave town. Am I crazy? Weak? I'm hurting and miss him. But I hate him too. What is wrong with me?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't give up on your kids. You will regret it and they will be heartbroken  I know how you feel though...I once wanted to walk away from my child just to be away from her dad too.

Can you take the kids with you and just go? Maybe talk to a therapist or medical doctor?


----------



## Yummy2011 (Jun 1, 2011)

If I leave with the kids, he's already let me know he'll say I kidnapped them and it would be a huge legal battle. I just wanna go. Its become very hard to enjoy life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

What makes it so hard? Why can't you share custody? Is there someone who can take the kids to him so you don't have to see him? At least for a little while?


----------



## Set me FREE (Sep 5, 2011)

Talk to a therapist....


I was in an abusive marriage...and he continues to abuse me through our separation. I go back and forth between taking the kids and running or letting him have them and falling off the face of the Earth....so far I have stayed put...and I am glad that I have..the longer the separation goes on the more I see what a rotten human being their dad is and how much they need me to make up for what he lacks.


----------



## Yummy2011 (Jun 1, 2011)

That's exactly how I feel Set me FREE. I'm beyond ready to leave. I still let his criticisms of my parenting skills get to me. I know I'm a good mom, but yet I let it bother me. He acts like he's superdad and I'm a glorified babysitter. I love my kids but I've fought so hard that I'm pooped.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Separated79 (May 28, 2011)

Yummy2011 said:


> I've posted here before. Long story short, husband left me when I found out I was pregnant, got girlfriend, lead me on, finally crushed my spirit.
> 
> As far as me giving up, I mean the two children we share. I want him out of my life so completely, I think I'm willing to let my daughters live with him and take my oldest daughter from a previous relationship with me and never look back. I know I am depressed, I know I need to heal. Even sharing kids with him is hard. I'm ready to leave town. Am I crazy? Weak? I'm hurting and miss him. But I hate him too. What is wrong with me?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sometimes,I do think of doing the same thing, but i do snap out of it...
I just can't, it breaks me heart to just to think i won't be there for him....
The thought of it is already unbearable...
For me losing a child is i think is much painful to me than,losing a husband....
Because, it makes me think that if he can leave me like that,so he can do same thing with our child.
(You wanna give up your daughters to their dad and what? find substitute mother?)think about it....
He left because he can't take the responsibility.(You are pregnant)He's weak...
Nothing can replace a mother's love and care...
The pain will surpass....
It's normal to feel weak sometimes(were only human)
Your pregnant you have to take care of yourself and your baby...inside of you.
Don't think of what's going on now...Think ahead when your kids are all grown up and you have surpass this phase in your life and you will be much happier because you have seen them grow...
They will appreciate you when they realize the things you have done for them.
There is solutions to all our problem....
Pray ask for strength and guidance....
You will get through this just dont give up!!!!
You are not alone...


----------



## Yummy2011 (Jun 1, 2011)

I have been praying and I will continue to do so. I feel so betrayed and hurt. I love my girls dearly but as of right now, I'm ready to leave. I've even contemplated letting him have the kids for an extended period of time. He has always said he wanted his kids to his self. In his eyes he included my oldest daughter, but I'm not leaving her. I figure he can "play house" with his girlfriend and I can be free. I'm so tired.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

